# So what's going on??



## SkH (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello EveryBody!

I'm having some problems, I mean, ... let me explain it.

I had a DS. I loved it. Later on, I wanetd a Lite and got it. I loved it. I upgraded from Slot-2, as well, with R4. Okay, the best, I'll never get bore in my life. And I really looked at the PSP at: Oh, it haven't got good games, and those games are already on the PS2... just ports.

Now, previous year's end... soon, Christmas come. My classmate wanted a PSP. I wanted, too. I looked at the games... GTA... Ratchet... Daxter... Need For Speed... truly the NFS. The DS's NFS's are HORRIBLE!!!! The ProStreet one was soo CHEAP!! It was... cut out?? Or... dunno, but Oh My!!! And when I looka t the PSP one... like the console ones.

Now, I wanted a PSP Slim for Christmas. Even better, the Slim has got TV-Output. Wow. I thought. Then, I looked after the Wii... WOW. I wanted it much more better than the PSP. I got it then, the Wii. It's... cool. Tho'... not as much I... think? But hey, it's good, just I think I ... dunno what's wrong with me, I don't play with SMG, RE4, MOH H2, so the titles I loved.

Now, my classmate got a PSP Slim, black. Its... WONDERFUL. When I seen the graphics... of TEKKEN 5 DR... WOW. It was AMAZING!!!! Like on the console!!! I never knew it's soo beautiful. NEVER. And day-by-day, now today, I have seen Spiderman 2 on his PSP... SO MUCH BETTER THAN ON THE DS. Though the DS one was Amazing, too. It was... Awesome!! I really dunno now why I chose the DS over the PSP. Really not. OK... I playing nowadays with Asassin's Creed: AC, wich's graphics is jsut horrible compared to the PSP's beautiful graphcis, and it haven't got good games, while I can make a list about how good games the PSP have got. And with all those shovelware game around there... well, euch. I WANT A PSP Slim. A Silver One.

I got bored out of my DS Lite. Dunno why, but I jsut got. I had good games on it... which ones I really liked... but SM64DS and WarioWare just isn't the same when I played it on the first time, when I got my first DS (not Lite), and those games... OK I finished them 100% but still. They are boring Me. Dunno why... and when I want to play games like I never finished, just played, like Viewtfiful Joe or Castlevania, Advance Wars, The legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (!!!), Dementium, Wario: Master of Disguise, ... and the list just goes on. I really don't know what happened to Me. All the games I liked... just faded away the happiness that once had through them...

And that's happened BEFORE I seen the PSP.

OK I go to school with my DS, around Me my classmates or other people, discordance, etc. Do you think it's because of school?

So what do you guys think? I dunno what's going on...


----------



## Duke_Jay (Feb 13, 2008)

Everyone has that problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sometimes you think: Wtf my game collection shux. But after you find an addicting game the feeling will begin to fade, and will eventually dissapear.


----------



## MaHe (Feb 13, 2008)

I was in EXACTLY the same position as you are, one year ago. So I bought a PSP. Sure, the games looked nice, but I only played GTA, Lemmings and Lumines in the end. While the graphics were stunning for a portable console, I got bored pretty quickly. I've sold mine in September and frankly, now I'm in love with my DS again. I'm just finishing up with Professor Layton (+ there's a weekly puzzle!), Apollo Justice arrives on Tuesday (or sooner, if we're lucky). After that, there's Insecticide (previews say it's a pretty good adventure) in March.

My advice: if you can get it for cheap (you can import them from Hong Kong for about 120€, but this really depends on your luck), get it. Take a good care of it (use a screen protector and such) and if you grow tired of it, sell it. If not, so much the better.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 14, 2008)

PSP and DS are both good.  For me, I'm just starting to get into my PSP again, gonna downgrade it soon.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, except for the obvious killer games my DS was pretty much never touched last year. Only played with the consoles and PSP, but this year is looking to be alot better. DS is already consuming about 70% of my playtime, so I'm guessing the DS just had a little rest fase. 

Anyhows, if you don't have a PSP yet. Get one, seriously. And a 2GB Memory Stick while you're at it. Should keep you busy for at least a year.


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 14, 2008)

A case of the Pirates Blues?

If you have a lot of games on your flashcard, you'll find that you keep switching between them every ten minutes and the next time you start up your DS you feel like you've played them all.
Which is exactly opposite to when you had to buy your own games. You focus on it untill you've finished it an and even go back to it a couple of times.

Everyone has it at one point or the other... It'll fade.


----------



## tjas (Feb 14, 2008)

I've got that problem with the 360 or the wii... dont know which one to get!!


----------



## SkH (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, thanks guys.

But how did you sold your PSP, MaHe?! OK I think I need to get one, but really, how did anyone can go abck to DS... I mean, the graphcis fro AC: AC sucks... =/

So I need to get a PSP Slim... but my parents say that's not good, and the DS is better. So, how do I convince them?


----------



## Crygor64 (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(SkH @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> Well, thanks guys.
> 
> But how did you sold your PSP, MaHe?! OK I think I need to get one, but really, how did anyone can go abck to DS... I mean, the graphcis fro AC: AC sucks... =/
> 
> So I need to get a PSP Slim... but my parents say that's not good, and the DS is better. So, how do I convince them?



You are an obvious and pathetic little troll.  

I'm sorry I had to be the first one to point this out.  I truly do not believe your intentions in this thread are sincere.  _"Your parents think the DS is better?  How can you convince them?"  _

That sounds like an obvious lie.  You're just looking for a way to keep your pathetic troll topic going. (Its already run out of steam).  I wouldn't be surprised if you're a sony viral.

Your opinions sound just like those of any fanboy on gamefaqs.   What you're saying is nothing we haven't heard from the insecure PSP trolls a million times before. (Omg the graphics!)  Its the same old lines. (Except for that BS about your parents, lulz)

And I'm truly sad to see this topic emerge just after VVoltz made an impassioned plea against fanboyism. (In another thread).  I support his intentions and I wish to see this forum free of people like you.

So maybe you should post this topic over on gamefaqs instead.  You'll probably post it on the DS gaming board.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(SkH @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, thanks guys.
> ...



Just because he prefers the PSP over the DS does not make him an automatic Sony fanboy. Just because he thinks different then you doesn't make him a fanboy or stupid or retarded. Stop thinking what you think is fact man... He's not a troll either... It's a free country, at least the US is, and in the US ( i know he's not in the US ) you can't call people trolls because they have different opinions.


----------



## Crygor64 (Feb 14, 2008)

ZeWarrior, you are the biggest SONY fanboy on this forum.  It should come as a no surprise that you would be the first to defend this troll thread.  (Or any troll thread that promote a sony product.) 

I also wouldn't be surprised if this topic was created by one of your alts.  You are a cancer on this forum.  And you ruin this place with your presence.  If we were to conduct a poll right now asking if you should be permabanned, I'm am 100% positive that the results would be overwhelmingly in favor of that option.

Now concerning this man's right to have an opinion.  Obviously no one can say you are wrong if you prefer one portable to another.  Had he presented his feelings in another way I would not have objected. 

Its the way he presents his argument, the little inflammatory touches (graphics suck comments and included the flame bait "DS's end" in the title) and the obvious lies he's told that make me angry.  This topic is a troll thread.  By its nature troll threads are acts of aggression and bigotry.  They are an attack on the peace of this forum.

And if you honestly believe that this "kid" actually wants you to help him "convince his parents the PSP is better" well I've got a bridge to nowhere I would love to sell you.

Get lost sony viral.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> ZeWarrior, you are the biggest SONY fanboy on this forum.Â It should come as a no surprise that you would be the first to defend this troll thread.Â (Or any troll thread that promote a sony product.)
> 
> I also wouldn't be surprised if this topic was created by one of your alts.Â You are a cancer on this forum.Â And you ruin this place with your presence.Â If we were to conduct a poll right now asking if you should be permabanned, I'm am 100% positive that the results would be overwhelmingly in favor of that option.



I can the same thing about you and Microsoft, and to be clear, I don't have any fucking alternate accounts. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Crygor64 (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ZeWarrior, you are the biggest SONY fanboy on this forum.  It should come as a no surprise that you would be the first to defend this troll thread.  (Or any troll thread that promote a sony product.)
> ...



No actually you couldn't.  

In fact, I CHALLENGE you to visit any of my previous posts and find some evidence that backs your hate filled claims.  You always smear anyone who speaks against you, claiming they are a fanboy for one company or another.  That's the hate filled, knee-jerk reaction of console bigot.

Meanwhile you have made it your JOB to post in every sony related topic you can find.  Not only do you post in those topics, most of which are troll topics, you also defend SONY products as if it is your job. (Which it probably is sony viral).  Notice how quickly you descended on this thread?  You only arrived after someone called it a troll topic.  (which it is)

No one should ever take your opinion seriously.  Not only that everyone here should be suspicious of your actions and your presence on this forum.  (everyone with half a brain)

And last but not least; here we are after only your second post in this topic and you've already resorted to vulgarity.  That's very classy.  Obviously the mods no longer care about the rules they once established regarding civility and proper conduct on this forum.  Otherwise you probably would have been banned long ago.

Honestly your ban is long overdue.  The fact that you haven't been banned yet has made me loose some respect for the MODs and Admins of this forum.  Why they would let a cancer like you continue to destroy this place is beyond my understanding.


----------



## azotyp (Feb 14, 2008)

I dont know what is the big hype about psp games, (Im talking about that big titles), I have a computer 2 ghz 1 gb ram 256 mb graphic card (it is bit old but I can play few hits )
psp major hits like GTA ok gta 1 on pc was fun but later gta's wouldn't that fun for me. NFS ,I could play eaven most wanted on my PC on high details but
nfs is boring for me too. Dungeon siege (one of psp hits) for me eaven on pc with high details it always was boring as hell (neverwinter nights and gothic will always rule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). But DS - take first game	
Professor Layton and the Curious Village for example, it is pure gameplay masterpiece, typicall game that shows that graphic is not all you need for gameplay. Really If I would like to play latest titles with high graphics I'd choose x-box 360 not a psp , and as economicall choose I would rather choose ps 2 than psp (better graphic than psp and more hits like "shadow of collossus" or "onimusha" . I know that god of war will be on psp but trully I doubt it will be graphically as good as on ps2.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> ...



Don't have the time to search pages and pages.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 14, 2008)

I bought a PSP mainly for emulators. Tried some games and then I returned back to homebrew.

I use my DS for games, and my PSP for homebrew.

I couldn't find more than 5 good games on the PSP. Yeah, it has nice visuals, but nothing more. The DS has FAR more good games.


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> A case of the Pirates Blues?
> 
> If you have a lot of games on your flashcard, you'll find that you keep switching between them every ten minutes and the next time you start up your DS you feel like you've played them all.
> Which is exactly opposite to when you had to buy your own games. You focus on it untill you've finished it an and even go back to it a couple of times.
> ...



HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA, Pirates Blues. Well put. 

Sometimes I wish I bought my own games all the time, just because the art and manuals can sometimes get me into the games more than just the gameplay alone could. 

Alas, that costs way too much fuckin' money.


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A case of the Pirates Blues?



What I often do is just move everything of my sd card and then only put one game on there. I notice that if there are multiple games sometimes I'm more thinking about whether I should really play this game and not another one that is on my sd card than I'm concentrated on the game. Having one game on the card does wonders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: and jesus christ, take you bloody flaming to another forum crygor. Seriously, bunch of babies.


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 15, 2008)

Guys, why all the hate?
Its true that ZWR is a bit of a fanboy but he's not as bad as you make him out to be.
I think you're just attacking him based on the fact that he's just a fanboy, not because of the content of his posts.

Although his posts are filled with the taint of fanboyism, he at least tries to present his opinions in a decent way.

Oh, and Crygor64, you've only been here a day and a half with only 165 posts.
How the hell you manage to be so opinionated is beyond me.

Quit the flaming guys.


----------



## SkH (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm not a Fanboy I dunno what is it I go for good products, like I have a Wii, DS Lite, etc.

I just pointed out that I get bored playing with my DS, not matter what I play on it.

Today on school I played Layton but... I suck at it. It's not like I can't think, more of discordance... I can't concentrate.

Also another good thing is Using DSOrganize and hide the other games, and what I want to play, I don't hide, and it's just like that having 1 game at a time, but if I play that through, I can switch to another.

But like the PSP, there are great titles and have awesome visuals, for example I can play some TEKKEN 5, against my classmate, too, and that would be cool.

What more, I'm not flaming, I was against the PSP, I was happy with my DS home, I'm happy, too, but something has changed.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 15, 2008)

In my opinion, PSP and DS have damn near equal amounts of great original titles.


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(yuyuyup @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> In my opinion, PSP and DS have damn near equal amounts of great original titles.



I would really have to disagree there.
The DS has a lot more games which are better for its system and also a lot more original.
Most PSP games are either ports or multiplatform releases, with the occasional exception(Wipeout Pure comes to mind).
The PSP is a lot better than the DS though when it has a CFW on it.
You unlock the entire PS1 library which is pretty damn good.
Imagine playing FF9 on the go.


----------



## myuusmeow (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> Imagine playing FF9 on the go.


I don't have to.


----------



## TaMs (Feb 15, 2008)

I had ds lite and psp,  didn't like portable gaming. Sold ds and kept psp for homebrew/music/videos.
Yes ds games are better for portable games. simple and working. psp games are more like console games. I'dlike to enjoy them on a big screen etc.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Feb 16, 2008)

The title is misleading, -1 for you. None of the consoles are dying, you just can't find anything to enjoy. Deal with it.


----------



## Crygor64 (Feb 17, 2008)

The PSP game library is pure crap.


----------



## SkH (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> The PSP game library is pure crap.


Why? It have awesome titles with awesome graphics!!


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 17, 2008)

Only "5 good games ?"  Only ports ?  You guys are living in 2005.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 17, 2008)

To be honest, I experienced the same thing. I don't think this a troll post.

Don't do it. The novelty of good graphics will wear off quickly.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Feb 17, 2008)

DONT buy a second handheld, if you really want some neat graphics either buy a Xbox 360 or a PS3. 
Believe me, it is not handy to own 2 handhelds.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> DONT buy a second handheld, if you really want some neat graphics either buy a Xbox 360 or a PS3.
> Believe me, it is not handy to own 2 handhelds.



Thats not right. Compared to consoles (have all 3) I play my DS and PSP way more than those.


----------



## SkH (Feb 18, 2008)

Whoa, soo.... ?

I'm got confused... :S


Anyways today at PM, (nearly night) I wanted to play with my DS (Dungeon Explorer, it's good, tho' on PSP it would have been better and PSP have more Dungeon Crawlers, aahh!!), OR OF COURSE With My PSP.

Anybody know how good or bad the graphcis if I connect the PSP Slim to my LCD TV?


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Feb 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > DONT buy a second handheld, if you really want some neat graphics either buy a Xbox 360 or a PS3.
> ...



Yah ,me too.  It's also good to have handhelds when you go places, like in the car.  Good way to pass the time.


----------



## science (Feb 19, 2008)

The PSP is a great system --until you buy one.


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 19, 2008)

I lol'd when you said your parents don't want you to get a PSP coz "the DS is better"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wanted a PSP for a very brief moment a while back, I just borrowed a friends for a few days, and well.. I just got sick of it very quickly.

See if you can trade your DS with your classmate for a while, then go out and buy a PSP if you want to


----------



## bobrules (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm considering buying a psp as well


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 19, 2008)

I just need to download games for my PSP now...


----------



## SkH (Feb 19, 2008)

Hm well... mixed comments... I really hope all you guys have experience...



QUOTE(.TakaM @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> I lol'd when you said your parents don't want you to get a PSP coz "the DS is better"Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really, they aren't so happy about it, to buy a PSP...

Hmm... you think it's a good idea? Anyways it was a Slim or a normal one?


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> I lol'd when you said your parents don't want you to get a PSP coz "the DS is better"Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PS1 Library on the PSP is pure brilliance.
I borrowed my friends PSP for a week and I was playing it non-stop.
About 1 day I was playing PSP games, the rest went all to playing PS1 games.
Castlevania, MGS, Digimon


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 19, 2008)

How'd you get your friend's PSP for a week?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Like, I hate giving mine out for like an hour.  Anyways, my DS is getting boring, so maybe a lil PSP time won't hurt.  Much, cuz I do have exams right now.  Last day! :toot horn:


----------



## Duke_Jay (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Feb 17 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > DONT buy a second handheld, if you really want some neat graphics either buy a Xbox 360 or a PS3.
> ...


I am sorry, I was just talking about my own experiences.


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> How'd you get your friend's PSP for a week?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Told him it'd take a week to flash his PSP.
Only took me an hour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
It was fair though since I didn't charge him anything.


----------



## hanman (Feb 20, 2008)

i flashed a friends PSP and had it for 6 months!  too bad i couldn't find anything worth playing...neither could he, apparantly


----------



## SavageWaffle (Feb 20, 2008)

To tell the truth, the games they mostly advertise and say its "ONLY FOR THIS CONSOLE!" is pretty much all they got. But in my opinion, Xbox 360 is the best Next-Gen Console this year. I had a PS3 60 GB, but i sold it for more then i bought it for. I bought all kinds of games for it. But then i noticed the PS3 is a Rip-Off version of Xbox 360. Xbox 360 got CoD4, so does PS3. PS3 has internet, so what? Xbox 360 got Xbox Live. You can IM,Send Voice Mails(Yea its awesome), send Video Chats(Although you need to buy a camera, its end is a USB Port so you can use it as a Web Cam for your Computer+More. I also had a Wii. Not loving it. I know the whole point of it is the "Sensor, Wireless thing". Well i dont like it much but i still like it as a console. I mean who doesnt like punching a guy in the face virtually if your real mad? No trouble, you just swing your arm, and bam.

IMO: Get a Xbox 360. Keep upgrading it and stop buying new consoles. Stick with one. A good one, not a Shitcube(Gamecube, my nickname for it lol).


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(SavageWaffle @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> To tell the truth, the games they mostly advertise and say its "ONLY FOR THIS CONSOLE!" is pretty much all they got. But in my opinion, Xbox 360 is the best Next-Gen Console this year. I had a PS3 60 GB, but i sold it for more then i bought it for. I bought all kinds of games for it. But then i noticed the PS3 is a Rip-Off version of Xbox 360. Xbox 360 got CoD4, so does PS3. PS3 has internet, so what? Xbox 360 got Xbox Live. You can IM,Send Voice Mails(Yea its awesome), send Video Chats(Although you need to buy a camera, its end is a USB Port so you can use it as a Web Cam for your Computer+More. I also had a Wii. Not loving it. I know the whole point of it is the "Sensor, Wireless thing". Well i dont like it much but i still like it as a console. I mean who doesnt like punching a guy in the face virtually if your real mad? No trouble, you just swing your arm, and bam.
> 
> IMO: Get a Xbox 360. Keep upgrading it and stop buying new consoles. Stick with one. A good one, not a Shitcube(Gamecube, my nickname for it lol).


Wait... I'm sorry, the PS3 is a rip-off of the 360?  Now, just fyi, I don't have either, but it seems that technology-wise, the PS3 is better.  Firmware-wise, sure the 360 is winning, but Sony is saying that a "Live"-type system is coming to the PS3 as well.  Now, if I were to have to choose, I'd get a 360.  More, better games, etc.  But the PS3 is faster and has better graphical capabilities.

Now... as for this thread.  I was thinking of getting a PSP.  I have a DS Lite atm, and I like it.  I have somewhat of the same problems finding games for it, but I have the same issue on the PC.  However, I have a few questions about it, if I don't have access to a CFW PSP, is it possible to flash a PSP Lite without buying/soldering/cutting something?  Would a MicroSD with a Memory Stick Pro Duo adapter work well?  Also, is playing pirated PSP games on the PSP simple, like do you just select the game and press X?  Are there any slow-downs?  And is it region-free?

Now for the reason I want to get PSP - emu's, PS1 games, that action rhythm game Hadrian mentioned, Castlevania, and better graphics, oh and Kingdom Hearts.  I wouldn't say the PSP has a LOT of good games, but it does/will have some that are just good enough for me to want to buy it.

Although I should be posting this in the PSP forum, I felt that this was a good opportunity not to start a new thread


----------



## JohnDrake (Feb 20, 2008)

I love my PSP I honestly do.  However the topic creator sounds like a liar and a fanboy.  I honestly can't believe this flame bait is still open.   Well at least people have remained relatively civil...


----------



## SkH (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(- Wrath of God - @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> QUOTE(SavageWaffle @ Feb 20 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > To tell the truth, the games they mostly advertise and say its "ONLY FOR THIS CONSOLE!" is pretty much all they got. But in my opinion, Xbox 360 is the best Next-Gen Console this year. I had a PS3 60 GB, but i sold it for more then i bought it for. I bought all kinds of games for it. But then i noticed the PS3 is a Rip-Off version of Xbox 360. Xbox 360 got CoD4, so does PS3. PS3 has internet, so what? Xbox 360 got Xbox Live. You can IM,Send Voice Mails(Yea its awesome), send Video Chats(Although you need to buy a camera, its end is a USB Port so you can use it as a Web Cam for your Computer+More. I also had a Wii. Not loving it. I know the whole point of it is the "Sensor, Wireless thing". Well i dont like it much but i still like it as a console. I mean who doesnt like punching a guy in the face virtually if your real mad? No trouble, you just swing your arm, and bam.
> ...


No, I'm not a liar and not a fanboy either, DON'T SAY IT AGAIN, OK?! And this isn't a flame bait, OK? I'm just waiting for answers... if it's really worth it, or not...


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

SkH said:
			
		

> So what do you guys think? I dunno what's going on...


Just be strong and you can get through this.  Remember this, "it's not your fault".

08457 909090


----------



## SkH (Mar 9, 2008)

pubjoe said:
			
		

> SkH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean?


----------

